# Any Madame Butterfly experts who can help?



## skybunni (9 mo ago)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum. I'm hoping to get some help on a book that my dad passed down to me. I've searched everywhere on Google and cannot find anything that looks like it!

I can't upload pics here so I'll try to explain. It is the complete musical score from 1904. It is a hardcover and it has a picture of Puccini inside the front then it says Theatre National De L' Opera Comique.

There is also a stamped box on the first page that says 
E. Costil
Editeur De Musique
221, Faubs S' Honere
Paris

There is also a page that looks like a personal signature, but I believe it's stamped onto the page. 
The book itself is very odd-colored, oranges and different hues of brown. There's no name on the front of the book or the back. On the spine it says G Puccini madame butterfly.

Any help would be so appreciated!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's unclear from your post what it is you need. You have a score your father left you. Are you trying to find pictures of it for some reason? Are you looking for another copy?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Post canceled…..


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Those oranges and brown colors strike a bell with me. Those were often the colors used in Butterfly cd's.
Sorry I cannot be of more help and I hope you find it. It sounds like a rare piece.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Are you actually in possession of the book or searching for one?


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I assume the poster has the book and is looking for some further information regarding it like when it was published, is it valuable, is it a first edition u.s.w.

Who knows.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> I assume the poster has the book and is looking for some further information regarding it like when it was published, is it valuable, is it a first edition u.s.w.
> 
> Who knows.


It was published in 1904, the year of the première at La Scala. I'm surprised it had a French publication so soon.


----------



## skybunni (9 mo ago)

*skybunni*

Sorry, I guess I wasn't very clear lol. I have a book. My father passed it on to me when he passed away. I've tried to compare this book 2 other books online and none of them look the same. I wish I could post pictures but for some reason, this forum isn't letting me.

So, I'd love to find out as much as I can about the book. Dad wasn't attached to it but he thought it was valuable (he was a thrift store enthusiast).


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

If the score is indeed from 1904, you won’t find anything online that is similar. You’d be better off trying an antiquarian bookseller, if there are any left. It probably just a bound opera score, judging by the ordinary cover; but I don’t know what they did in those days.


----------



## skybunni (9 mo ago)

Thank you! that's a great start


----------

